# Welcome Home Herf



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

As most of you know, AFSteve recently got home from Marine Corp boot camp. He lives up the street from me so I gave him a call and we got together in celebration. You know I had to smack him around a little bit being an Army guy and he's a lowly Marine lol. We burned through a couple of Fuente Fuente Opus X's and I sent him packing with a Padron and a Nub Habano 464T. Good times, good times.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice way to celebrate....A couple of Opus X's!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

nice! can't wait to smoke with my buddy when he comes home from iraq in a couple weeks


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah it was awesome thanks for the opus we will have to have another before i leave but this time theyre on me


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

AFSteve said:


> yeah it was awesome thanks for the opus we will have to have another before i leave but this time theyre on me


No, no! It's much more fun bombing you lol.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

ive had enough pain in boot man its time for me to put you in some


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

great two guys from different branches can be friends!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

*Houston Monthly Herf #9*

Love the Opus.

PS: ignore the attatchment.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

of course 2 guys from different branches can be friends


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome!! Looks like a great time!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome. well deserved


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Great shots...thanks for sharing. Brothers in Arms! Thank you for your service.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That was awful nice of you to take care of the Marine to be .X-Army here too.Good luck to your bud down the road.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Now who is throw the **** around?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Classy...nice move. not surprised though...your a class act.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Top notch fun!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

what a way to throw it down


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work guys!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

In my experience the Army always has to lead the way!
Lucky that we're generous to our fishy brothers.

Colin


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

it was an awesome time stlcards is very much a class act


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

wow thank you so much dustin for the nub cigar

i just enjoyed with my best friend while he smoked an arturo fuente chateau and it was fantastic and a fantastic time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

HOOAH and OOORAH!! Class act brother


----------



## cubanito (Jun 10, 2006)

Now that looks like a very good time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I missed this, nice job getting thru boot camp! Looks like a good relaxing time.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

All I can say is thank you for serving and God Bless.


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks y'all


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn I missed this, nice job getting thru boot camp! Looks like a good relaxing time.


I missed it also. two branches of the military get together. very nice


----------

